
Possible Ways We’ll Avoid Gun-Related Massacres in the Future - georgeshi
https://medium.com/discourse/5-possible-ways-well-avoid-gun-related-massacres-in-the-future-b2d8cd09c749
======
fargle
OK, is this a joke? Some kind of Poe's law inversion point?

The article's suggestions for curbing gun-related massacres:

1\. Emotion and Behavior-Controlled Brain Implants

2\. Banning the bullets (so it'd be "bullet violence" not "gun violence" then,
of course).

3\. Sousveillance (peer to peer distributed Orwellian surveillance

4\. Bullet Proof Clothing. Really?

5\. Eliminate Wealth Gap. Because that entitled twit at the local prep school
was motivated by the "wealth gap".

I'm frankly surprised he didn't suggest #6 Nuclear Weapons. As Einstein said:
"I know not with what weapons World War III will be fought, but World War IV
will be fought with sticks and stones". This would, trivially, fix the problem
and actually works because it attacks the core issue: people.

